# Faded/white interior door handles



## mambastu (Feb 13, 2002)

My interior door handles have turned a milky colour. Is there anything that can restore them at all ? Tried Aerospace 303 but it doesn't help.

Cheers

Stu


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

Buy knew ones. Works a treat!

When I bought mine I think they were around 8000yen the pair.


----------

